# Eastern North Dakota



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm trying to plan an opening weekend hunt with a fuew guys. The problem is where we live there are no birds here that I know of. Whats close (2 hours) with lots of birds and public land. I was thinking southwest of Fargo??? Any help would be great! PM me if you dont want everyone in the world to know


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Anything South and West of Fargo should be good. I would suggest picking up a PLOTS.


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh yeah forgot to ask what areas have the most PLOTS ground? If someone could point me towards a specific town it'd be really nice. Or if anyone is looking for 3-4 more guys to hunt with for a day let me know.


----------



## Blockade (Sep 10, 2007)

Thurdypointer,

There's been a lot of discussion lately -- and last year -- on this board about not asking for, or giving, particular spots. You may get some private mail reply, but might not. There are other places to seek more particular information, but I would stay away from those inquiries here.

That said, I think you'll find plenty of birds in the section of the state you're looking at. I've hunted over most of southeastern North Dakota, and had plenty of luck in most places. Generally speaking, I have had more luck in the flatter, agricultural areas than the higher country closer to the middle of the southern spot of the state. That's not a hard rule, however; this year the middle and western areas may be better than last. I'll only know once I get on the road and start looking.

My suggestion to you is that you go onto the North Dakota game and fish site and look at their online PLOTS maps. You can judge for yourself the areas with lots of public access, though when you get to ND you may find that much of that land is out of the CRP program or hayed this year. Still, I would check out counties that seem to be heavily loaded in CRP, and then pick a town with a decent population and several hotels as your "base of operations." For my friends and for me, we find ourselves driving easily 200 to 300 miles on some days from wherever we stay, running from spot to spot, making judgments on the spot as to how much traffic the spot has had, how good the cover looks, and whether (usually around 4:00 in the afternoon) we still have the energy to hit that one awful cattail slough that it looks like no one else wanted to hit on the far, inaccessible part of the property.

Hope this helps. I doubt you'll get much more specific locational info than that. Good luck.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I have to say it....

....Pembina.

Sorry. :lol: :rollin:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

drjongy said:


> I have to say it....
> 
> ....Pembina.
> 
> Sorry. :lol: :rollin:


Ohhh great....the cats out of the bag! :lol:

Get a PLOTS book and head West!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Come on guys,we just went through this on another thread.Do you really want to start all over again?Some of you know better,yet when a moderator says.....Please no towns mentioned,against the rules,it starts all over again.

WE WILL XXXXX OUT NAMES OF TOWNS AND LOCK THREADS.If you want to give information,please use PM's.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I was hoping the warning was enough to make some take down the town names. :-?

Pm's are a great way to get info across without everyone seeing!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Stay south of HW 200 and you'll be alright.



> We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.
> 
> The reason for this is a lot of people get touchy when _a familiar area_ gets listed over and over on the forums.
> 
> ...


----------

